# KillerBee X Killlerbee



## Eza187 (Apr 22, 2009)

What would a killerbee to killerbee make 

would it be all killerbees per egg?


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Assuming they're both het for spider:

25% Super Pastel
75% Killerbee (33% **** spider; 66% het)

If one's ****:

100% Killerbee (50% **** spider; 50% het)

If both are ****:

100% Killerbee (100% **** spider)


----------



## Eza187 (Apr 22, 2009)

I didnt know you can get a het spider?


----------



## b-pro (Feb 22, 2008)

you can't i don't know what the exact percentages will be but you would certainly get either pastels possibly bumblebees and then spiders and killerbees or whatever superkillerbees are if they exist or not. sorry its not that accurate but you most certainly won't get all killer bees, i'm sure there is someone on here who does know! just giving you an idea


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

Eza187 said:


> I didnt know you can get a het spider?


 
Het (heterozygous) means carries one copy of the gene instead of a pair. (in very basic terms!) Spider is dominant, so in order for it to be visual, you only need one copy, so technically, the snake is het for spider. Because it is a dominant trait, if the animal has two copies (is homozygous for spider) it still looks the same as a 'het spider'. 

People just tend not to use the term 'het' when referring to spiders, as it gets confusing, but technically, all spiders with one spider parent cannot be homzygous (carry two copies) so are het for spider. 

Hades Dragons is correct.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

b-pro said:


> *you can't* i don't know what the exact percentages will be but you would *certainly get either pastels possibly bumblebees and then spiders* and killerbees or whatever *superkillerbees* are if they exist or not. sorry its not that accurate but you most certainly won't get all killer bees, i'm sure there is someone on here who does know! just giving you an idea


I have highlighted the incorrect bits in you answer.

As Midori says, Heterozygous just means that the pair of genes are not the same.

Both Parents (Killerbee x Killerbee) have Homozygous Pastel so have to pass down the Pastel gene, so any offspring must be Homozygous Pastel (Super).


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

The odds would either be 33% Super pastel and 66% killerbee or 25% super pastel and 75% killerbee, depending on if spider is a lethal or not.


----------



## b-pro (Feb 22, 2008)

yeah sorry about my post, i'd had a few drinks by then so the idea sounded good in my head but was very inaccurate, HadesDragon has it spot it looks like, i promise to have more control over myself next time! hahaha, peace!


----------



## royal gecko (Nov 2, 2008)

I would suggest that we should be avoiding any crosses which have the possible outcome of **** spider. The neurological problems associated with spiders would be magnified in the homozygous form. Its only an opinios but i thought it may be worth sharing. I would go along the line of killerbee x super pastel It wont gurantee all killers but you will have an increased chance and have a very good chance of more supers too. In addition you would avoid the **** spider gene.


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

royal gecko said:


> I would suggest that we should be avoiding any crosses which have the possible outcome of **** spider. *The neurological problems associated with spiders would be magnified in the homozygous form*. Its only an opinios but i thought it may be worth sharing. I would go along the line of killerbee x super pastel It wont gurantee all killers but you will have an increased chance and have a very good chance of more supers too. In addition you would avoid the **** spider gene.


Just curious where you got that info from I wasnt aware it had been proven? If it has I would love to have a read. I mean I know you get the spider wobble anyway in quite a few spiders but honestly havent seen a **** spider any worse than a normal spider.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

oakelm said:


> Just curious where you got that info from I wasnt aware it had been proven? If it has I would love to have a read. I mean I know you get the spider wobble anyway in quite a few spiders but honestly havent seen a **** spider any worse than a normal spider.



Have you actually seen a Homozygous Spider then??


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Blackecho said:


> Have you actually seen a Homozygous Spider then??


What I meant was that you would have heard more about something like that by now. But everytime you see any ref to them (not many thats true) they say that they have the wobble but from descriptions, etc the wobble looks to the same degree as the normal spider. Which is why I was curious as if it is true it just something to remember in the future.


----------



## royal gecko (Nov 2, 2008)

The head wobble is magnified and the homozuygous form is generally avoided for this reason. Visually there is no difference so it would be very difficult to "prove out" the relationship between degree of neurological problem and the homozygous form. I was purely suggesting that it would be best to avoid the homozygous form for the reason of the neurological problems


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

I wasn't aware anyone had a proven Homozygous Spider.


----------

